# 2017 Tideline 235 Hybrid - Here she is!



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

Michael and George spared no expense in the fit/finish! Took her out in the chop on Saturday and blew threw it at 55mph...smooth as silk! Think I gave Michael a small heart attack with my driving! LOL Get to take her out deep dropping on Friday! 

A little bit about the boat:
1) It does have a crows nest that attaches behind the half tower. Didn't want a full tower all the time.
2) Deep drop plugs in each corner of the boat (4) (Cup holders next to each deep drop plug!)
3) Gemlux Carbon fiber outriggers (not pictured)
4) Detachable dive ladder with platform
5) 160 gal of fuel
6) GMR Fantom 18
7) Twin Garmin 7612 xsv and 1 7608 for the second station (CHIRP, sideview,downview, etc)
8) Twin Suzuki 200 HP (went with 4 bladed prop for better control and contact with water in heavier seas) Lower top end, but I'm ok with 56mph!
9) 4 green underwater lights (yes, they can go disco)
10) Many other options, but won't list them all! 

Range/MPG info:
@32mph - 3MPG - 480 miles
@40mph - 2.5MPG - 400 miles
@45mph - 2MPG - 320 miles

These were averages from running the bay, but are close. Could probably do better with 3 bladed props on the fuel consumption.

Going to be a fish killing machine! Super excited!































He is over 6ft tall and 240ish...lol Picture for size reference when in the tower


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

Forgot to mention... 

Garmin Reactor Auto Pilot!


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Really like these boats, one day when I'm rich like you I will get me one!!


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

It's purty!!


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Too jealous to say more than: wow, gorgeous, and congratulations!
:thumbup:


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

Badazz! you are the owner of my dream boat!! looks great!


----------



## Diggety (Dec 31, 2016)

We'll I'm jealous


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Words don't express the green with envy I am feeling!!! Holy cow batman, that is a phenomenal machine!!! Congrats on a beauty!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Wow you went all out on it. Nice one.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

It was at my house that day when the north wind was blowing 20mph. Past Deer Point is was 2' chop. The boat wasn't even bouncing!!


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

Ocean Master said:


> It was at my house that day when the north wind was blowing 20mph. Past Deer Point is was 2' chop. The boat wasn't even bouncing!!


It was nice!


----------



## Tiretyme (Sep 29, 2014)

Very Nice!! Congratulations!! 
They build a great boat.
Also looking forward to their new 35' debut.


----------



## wcgolf (Oct 9, 2007)

Pass it everyday. It's a great looking boat!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

wcgolf said:


> Pass it everyday. It's a great looking boat!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Feel free to stop by if you see me out there! Happy to let you walk around.


----------



## prokat2200 (Jul 28, 2016)

Beautiful rig there. I swore I would never go back to a v hull after owning a cat. They just ride too good. What does your boat draft?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Very Nice!!!! Who did yiu have to kill to afford that lol


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

prokat2200 said:


> Beautiful rig there. I swore I would never go back to a v hull after owning a cat. They just ride too good. What does your boat draft?


14"


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

prokat2200 said:


> Beautiful rig there. I swore I would never go back to a v hull after owning a cat. They just ride too good. What does your boat draft?


Thank you! I have a feeling I will be staying with a Cat as well.


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Very Nice!!!! Who did yiu have to kill to afford that lol



First born are fetching a good price in today's market!


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

Sweet ride !!!


----------

